# Training a yearling mustang filly



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

I know there are some Mustang afficianados on here . We brought home a filly three weeks ago tomorrow for my daughter and I to work with this summer. We have 100 days to train her for the Supreme Extreme Mustang Makeover in Dallas in September. This little filly is just terrific. Bidding on her via television of course we had no idea what we would come home with as far as temperament. But she is just amazing. I'm just about ready to sell my Arabs and get all mustangs!
But really, I think the competition for this thing is going to be pretty intense. Of course since they are yearlings there will be no riding portion. I'm keeping up with some others that will be there and are doing updates on their own facebook pages. Frankly I don't know what to think. One girl says she taught hers to bow and laid him down on his side today. Most all of them have saddled them, some are shown going over jumps. They are all lounging them. I'm concerned that alot of this is not going to be great for thier growing bones. I thought we were doing pretty well being able to lead, groom, handle her feet and fly spray her. If they are doing all this in 3 weeks what will they be doing at the end of 100 days, eek!
I was really wondering about laying a horse down. Is that becoming a routine thing and why would you want to do it? I thought it was for troubled horses to get them to put trust in you or something to that effect.
Cara


----------



## dkrabec (Apr 5, 2012)

Well just to add my two cents, on laying a horse down. I would be afraid that they would just decide to lie down when they were not asked. For the same reason I think teaching a horse to rear is a bad idea. Personally I think that a respectful, trusting horse that moves where and when it is told is more important then one that does tricks. I would find out what is expected of this competition and work on those skills, or is it just a go out and see what my horse does kind of thing? Play with tarps and balls, and bags, going through, around and over things and get her used to scary weird things use your imagination. Gain her trust and maybe teach a few safe tricks, yes, no, smile. If everyone can lay their horse down is it really that special? I am not familiar with the show so cannot comment on that aspect. But I think teaching to lunge and go over small jumps in limited amounts will not be harmful. Remember she is young and has a very short attention span and will be bored quickly. Keep your sessions short several times a day and have fun. Good luck I am going to look up more information on this event it sounds really interesting.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

You know, the best person to talk to about this is no longer posting on this forum. She went by the name Kesoaps and she actually did mustang challenges, besides eating, living and breathing mustangs. I've met her and she is a super nice person. I will pm you her facebook page.
Here is her blog: http://mustangdiaries.blogspot.com/


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

Well my horse knows how to lay down and has never laid down when he was not asked. (not saying it can't happen, but he never has) 
So you have had her 3 weeks? That leaves you 70 days. You can still do a lot, even have her doing some liberty work by then. Some small jumps would probably be fine, just don't over do it. Maybe instead of jumps you could have her walk over tarps or go through a "cowboy/courage curtain" instead if you feel more comfortable that way.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't like "tricks". Unless you plan to run away to the circus, they are not good for anything and can be unsafe.

I suggest that you teach her to lead through trail class obstacles if you want to show off some advanced training. Over poles, across a bridge, through water, around the keyhole. Those things will make her a superb trail riding horse and if she has lived in the wild, she should be very talented at it.

You can teach her how to work a gate, from the ground. It will be very minor to teach her to do when under saddle if she has already practiced it.

All my yearlings were in harness with a 2 wheeled jog cart, but they had a lot more than 100 days of handling.


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the replies and Lisa, I will get intouch with KESOAPS. Sounds like a really good resource.


----------



## zephyrcreek (Mar 30, 2012)

Mustangs are so different from other horses. Be VERY careful with your body language. People that have not worked with them don't always understand, and what would be a whisper to another breed can actually be screaming to a mustang. They are absolutely amazing to work with, and will do just about anything for you once you have gained their trust. Lose their trust though and you just need to walk away.

I second what everyone says about trail skills. Also desensitizing is always good for show and for the real world. Sacking out with blue tarps, raincoats, leaf vacuums. I think clinton anderson even did this with a chain saw with the chain removed. 

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

You'd be surprised how useful swim noodles can be.


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

zephyrcreek-I'm sure you're right. She learns so quickly. I'm really low key when training and I think that is serving us pretty well. Early on if she was concerned about something she would back her self quietly into the corner of her of her shed. Even if she was pretty far away. I haven't seen my other horses do anything like that. 

Joshie-I can bet I can find some over, under, and thru things to do with swim noodle of which we have quite a few of around here!


----------



## zephyrcreek (Mar 30, 2012)

She will read you like a book. They are so observant. I have Kiger Mustangs, and cannot imagine going back to any other breed. 

I also bet you do not hear a peep out of her. lol 
My arab is the only one that EVER makes a noise. I've had my Kiger's since 2004, and have only heard them 3 or 4 times.......and that was when someone rode other horse by our house. We once had a half wild stallion running around my pasture at 3am dragging a 50 foot rope that was as big around as my wrist. He was half crazed and dangerous. When I ran out to figure out what was going on my mare "rounded" me up and would not let me near him. She kept putting herself between me and the stud, and wrapped her neck around me. Thought she was going to go through the electric fence when I tried to approach him. Instead she paced up and down aggitated until I returned to the herd. lol

They just don't think like other horses. Go slow and gentle. Give them time to think and they will amaze you. They don't like repitition once they have something. In the wild wasted energy could cost them their life. You can use this to your advantage.....but it you push it the wrong way it can cost you big time.

Keep us posted, I would LOVE to hear how she is doing.


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

I've loved Kiger mustangs since the movie Spirit lol. That's a cool story about your mare. You should post some pictures of them!
Actually, she is pretty quiet but whinnies when she wants to be fed! She's definitely a thinker.
I sure will keep you updated. I started a blog but 2 with only 2 entries I don't think it's going to be the best way to keep track of what she's doing!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I just saw an ad on my local Craigslist that made me think of you.

There is a program here where the mustangs are trained and then auctioned off. So the girl that has this one is running an ad with photos and a list of everything the horse is trained to do. It makes the horse appear to be very desirable and I suspect the horse will bring a good price and go to a good home.

I expect to be seeing more ads from this girl as the horse learns more and the auction gets closer.


----------



## zephyrcreek (Mar 30, 2012)

longhorngal said:


> I've loved Kiger mustangs since the movie Spirit lol. That's a cool story about your mare. You should post some pictures of them!
> Actually, she is pretty quiet but whinnies when she wants to be fed! She's definitely a thinker.
> I sure will keep you updated. I started a blog but 2 with only 2 entries I don't think it's going to be the best way to keep track of what she's doing!



ha, ha. My mare Zuni is actually the "niece" of the horse Donner that has used for the movie Spirit.


----------



## zephyrcreek (Mar 30, 2012)

My first ride on my Kiger mare Zuni Creek after 30 days of training.








[/URL][/IMG]

The neighbor girl had her senior pics take with Zuni







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Yes, there is actually a trainers incentive program- you apply as a trainer, gentle a mustang and after itis adopted you get a nice training fee. I think it's a great idea. I think they must have some really good sponsors with all these contests etc.

Zuni is gorgeous! Thanks so much for posting the pictures. How neat that she has such a famous relative .


----------

